# Scallops alla Marinara



## no mayonnaise (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't skip on the home made marinara, it takes half an hour to make and it's the foundation of this recipe!!!

10 scallops, cleaned, catch muscle removed
1/2 lb. linguini pasta, cooked al dente
1/2 cup marinara sauce, or to taste, recipe follows*
1/2 cup reserved pasta water, or dry white wine
Canola or peanut oil
Salt and pepper
5-6 basil leaves, fine chiffonade (garnish, optional)

Take your scallops and slice them in two even halves horizontally, to make two circular halves (not semi-circle!).  You basically want to make the scallops not as thick.  Season lightly with salt and pepper 10 minutes before cooking.  Heat a heavy pan over high heat until it's scorching hot.  Add oil to the pan and carefully lay the scallops in the pan, leaving about an inch between the scallops.  Cook them 15-20 seconds per side, to a nice golden brown, and remove to a plate.  Cook in batches if necessary.  
Remove the pan from the heat instantly when the last scallops are done cooking, and drain excess oil from the pan.  Replace back on medium-high heat and deglaze pan with the reserved pasta water (You can use a dry white wine but I think it brings too much acidity to the tomato sauce in this recipe so I opt for pasta water.  The pasta water starch helps the sauce cling to the pasta.  Heck you can use a little of both!  Your choice), and scrape up all the bits of fond from the bottom of the pan.  Reduce liquid to about 2-3 tablespoons and add the marinara sauce to the pan, along with any juices that have collected on the plate with the scallops.  Mix in over medium heat and toss in cooked pasta, tossing over medium heat for 1-2 minutes to marry all the flavors into the pasta.  Gently fold in seared scallops to the hot pasta off the flame, sprinkle basil chiffonade on top, and serve immediately.

* Marinara recipe can be found here


----------



## Hoot (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds mighty good!
Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2012)

Mmm, nice!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 24, 2012)

I forgot to add in the original recipe, it makes about 2-4 servings but it's easy to adjust for more or less servings.  It's a super simple recipe good for making in a jiffy when you're tired from work or don't want to do anything elaborate, assuming the marinara is already made.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

*No Mayonnaise:  Thanks for your recipe*

Buon Giorno No Mayonnaise,

Firstly, thanks for sharing your recipe with us.

I would like to comment on your Marinara being 50% Italian. 

Peanut Oil in Marinara is a sure NO GO in the country of Italia. Italia, Spain, Portugal, Greece,Turkey and Southern France are Olive Oil producers in addition to other countries on the Mediterranean Sea. 

 Extra Virgin Olive Oil or Evoo as it is often called, would produce a much better flavor profile. Trust me ! 

Other than this, your recipe is quite lovely. 

Have a lovely Sunday.
Ciao,
 Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 24, 2012)

Olive oil burns at the high temps needed to sear the scallops, and it's not ultimately in the dish since most of it gets drained off after searing the scallops, which is the only reason it's used.  You could also use grapeseed oil, or any oil with a high smoke temp. I like Peanut and Canola since they're mostly neutral flavored, and what little does end up in the dish has minimal flavor impact.  There's plenty of EVOO in my linked marinara recipe, which I assure you has no canola/peanut oil.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Buon Giorno No Mayo,

Thanks for your explanation. 

Sea Scallops are out of season here on the NW coast of Spain. Our season runs from November through February ... It is on the Autumn List to do´s.

However, we shall try your Marinara quite before ! 

Thanks, Have a lovely Sunday.
Ciao. Margi.


----------

